# Returning Member



## N3bird (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
  I started my membership years ago, but with all the countless makeup blogs and sites, I just lost track of you.
  So glad to be back among the people that are really in the know and are current with what's the latest in cosmetics.
  Thanks,

  N3bird


----------



## Dawn (Jul 21, 2015)

Welcome back!!  So glad you found us again!


----------



## gina12345 (Jul 21, 2015)

N3bird said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I started my membership years ago, but with all the countless makeup blogs and sites, I just lost track of you.
> So glad to be back among the people that are really in the know and are current with what's the latest in cosmetics.
> Thanks,
> ...


Welcome back! I have been a member for a few years but I lurked long before that . There have been quite a few changes


----------

